# My Sincere Apologies



## KennyP (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, so I made it a couple of months here, and I have to say, I really have enjoyed it! I've learned a whole heck of a lot, met some good guys, and look forward to learning more and meeting more friends. Having said that, I must confess, I am feeling a little bad a bout a thread I posted a while back. (SOURCES...stick around, make friends BLAH BLAH BLAH!!...) I was just re-reading the post and ALL the responses......Not good...I took a beating and offended quite a few peeps. Well, let me say, I unequivocally didn't mean for that to happen! I screwed up.Period! That's it! So for all the senior members, and new members for that matter,(including you Trinijuice) I sincerely apologize! I thought I was asking a legitimate question, but after further review, I crossed a line.... I promise, in the future, I will think before I ask a stupid question.....My bad boys


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

No problem, i have a thick e-skin.  Hard to phase me....


----------



## Yaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to SI, post up make friends


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 2, 2014)

....post up, make some friends.


----------



## nightster (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 2, 2014)

At least you stuck around and owned up.  Most leave with their tail between their legs.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't worry about it brother...I didn't take it take it to heart,  and i also didn't mean to come at you directly 
when u do construction with alot of these old timers your skin turns to this dry tar..it's pretty gross, might have to see a dermatologist about that lol
But I commend your attempt at finally joining OUR community.. now u get to move in with rumpy and lick his cats clean


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 2, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> At least you stuck around and owned up.  Most leave with their tail between their legs.


^^^ agree with BGH...  at least you took the step to Man Up.....good for you bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2014)

Kenny my first post on a real man's board was worse than yours. The thread was deleted after I got my ass handed to me by a bunch of VIP's there.  In the end I did what you are doing here. Just admitting I'm a complete noob and apologizing for disrespecting the board and members.

You're an alright dude in my book. Glad you stuck around.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 2, 2014)

No worries. This is a board full of testosterone. We understand. 
Just don't kiss ass lol
I like my enemies more than kiss asses.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good steppin` up Kenny. I agree with you. I dont post much (due to not being very knowledgeable) but im on here several times a day reading. Great group of guys that know their shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 2, 2014)

Kenny, are you trying to make friends again???


----------



## DF (Jun 2, 2014)

Kenny has been reading How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie.

good deal Kenny stick around


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 2, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> At least you stuck around and owned up.  Most leave with their tail between their legs.



yep.  


glad you still here buddy, good that you know how to conduct yourself moving forward.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 2, 2014)

Way to man up.  Welcome back


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2014)

KennyP,

 I guess now you can see that there is a great group of guys here. Don't worry, it's not how you start....

Years from now, when you are answering more questions than you are asking, remember those first few posts of your own. Be as patient then as others have been with you now. Pay it forward and make our house better than when you found it.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 2, 2014)

Glad to see that you respect the board and the members here and appreciate being here Enough to say what you said today and stick around. That says a lot. I'm glad you're here as well. Its always nice to have another good guy added to our community.  

Oh, buy the way Kenny..........stick around, make some friends LOL.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 2, 2014)

DF said:


> Kenny has been reading How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie.
> 
> good deal Kenny stick around



My last company I worked for made me read that, Then sent me to a one semester Carnegie school.

I knocked the owner out and havnt been back since...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 2, 2014)

well,  you're off to a better start.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 2, 2014)

You got balls big enough to come in a fukkin dump truck brother. 

Good on ya!!!

Welcome back


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2014)

OHMIGAWD!! We killed Kenny!!!

Just playin', Mate. Glad you decided to stick.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 4, 2014)

That was a good showing Kenny. thats the kind of character we like to see here. Blunt honesty works here very well but you gotta have a lil thick skin to get by.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 4, 2014)

Thata kid! Like a guy who can take a punch and get back up swinging.


----------



## 502 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had to man up and apologize more times than once, they'll teach you a lot here kenny. Just be careful what you say, once you piss off a certain group of guys here you are done. Take it from me. All these bitches hate me here now. Welcome back man!


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 4, 2014)

Way to man up brother. Welcome to the board


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2014)

502 said:


> I've had to man up and apologize more times than once, they'll teach you a lot here kenny. Just be careful what you say, once you piss off a certain group of guys here you are done. Take it from me. All these bitches hate me here now. Welcome back man!



Well no one hates you 502 your still here.  Some have given up on you.  

Personally I hoped you would learn from the mistakes you made.  Calling our friends bitches and whining about your own big mouth and its mistakes in someone else's apology thread is beyond disrespectful.  I'm disappointed in you. 

An apology is more than words Amigo, its the actions there after.  If your apology was half as genuine as KPs you may be able to regain some of the respect you lost.  

Its never too late to learn from your mistakes.  I would advise you to let it go and try and redeem yourself in a different way.


----------



## KennyP (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Thanks EVERYONE for all the kind words of encouragement! Not sure who will see this, but again, thank you all for the welcome backs. Y'all have made me feel a lot better about being here again. (Actually I was still here but wasn't saying much) But now I feel better about jumping in the chat box again. So to all my weightlifting buddies here, I think I'll stick around, and make some friends! LOL 
Thanks Guys!!


----------



## KennyP (Jun 4, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Kenny, are you trying to make friends again???



Nice one DYS....LOL


----------



## Yaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Kenny, in all seriousness. .

Good job.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice post Kenny. I'm late to the forgiveness thread here because im old and slow but good work here.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 4, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Nice post Kenny. I'm late to the forgiveness thread here because im old and slow but good work here.


x2, the slow part anyway!!lol


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 4, 2014)

You should read some of my "3am I'm drunk as shit" posts before you go feeling too bad. You would swear I was retarded, which is still a possibility.


----------

